# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  85. besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Zagrebu - 30.11.2014.

## (maša)

U nedjelju, *30. studenog 2014. od 10 do 12 sati na parkiralištu MUPa u Heinzlovoj ulici 98 (križanje Slavonska Av. i Heinzlova ul.) udruga RODA organizira besplatan pregled dječjih autosjedalica.

Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90% no samo ako se pravilno koriste. 
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% do 20%, a to je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri RODE ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati.
Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica bili što učinkovitiji, RODA moli vozače koji dolaze na pregled da, ako je to moguće, sa sobom donesu upute proizvođača sjedalice te da svakako dovedu i svoje dijete.
Osim samog pregleda, Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima i ostalim vozačima/icama dijelit će savjete i informacije o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve trudnice sa svojim partnerima, ako im treba savjet u odabiru prve autosjedalice.

Čekamo vas bez obzira na vremenske uvjete*

----------


## rahela

vidimo se  :Smile:

----------

